# Disruptive ads



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Been having problems with the site transfering to this ads.markketing.com page filling my browser with popups and crashing it. Any chance of taking it down?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Try downloading adblock. It rocks.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

TeddieG said:


> Try downloading adblock. It rocks.


Yes, it does. Some time back I was using a laptop without adblock and I was astonished how much advertising TAM really has! :surprise:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont mind ads as long as its not invasive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Been having problems with the site transfering to this ads.markketing.com page filling my browser with popups and crashing it. Any chance of taking it down?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey there,

Is this the address that it gets stuck on along the bottom of your screen as you wait for the site to load? Is this still going on?

Dayle


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

No, it's the address that is forced upon the browser when loading this page.

It's ads.markketinghub.com, the domain feeds typical malicious ads. It happens only on this site, most often on my Samsung Galaxy, none so far on PC and Ipad.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

I've been having a problem for several months now with this site with something running in the background. I use an old IPad and can see the page still loading or trying to load something in the background, I also notice after being on this site and shutting my IPad off it takes a while to stop shutting down as oppose to when I shut it off after note being here it always shuts off quickly. 

Ideas as to why?


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Running the non-mobile view in Safari on my iPhone often results in an ad hijacking my browser and attempting to open up an App page in the iTunes Store. It asks if I want to open it up in the App Store. When I chose "Cancel" it opens up the App Store anyways -- thus, my use of the word hijack.

This occurs most frequently when I click on Notifications or Subscriptions link at the top of the first page.

This means TAM is not usable, practically speaking, on my iPhone. I dislike Tapatalk because of potential privacy pitfalls. The optimized mobile view directly serves via TAM is missing features, and I suppose would have disruptive ads, like the regular view, but haven't tested it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

This site is FILLED with ads that permeate the browser and your surfing experience and wasting your time in ways you can't possibly begin to imagine.

You're donating your free time to helping others- why waste your time looking at ads to generate revenue for site owners and admins that aren't going to make any changes on your behalf.

Get Adblock and say goodbye to the ads and say hello to faster page loads.

It will take less time to install it then to post about all the problems with the ads.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

caruso said:


> Get Adblock and say goodbye to the ads and say hello to faster page loads.


This. I used a laptop once without adblock and tried to navigate TAM without it, was virtually impossible.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey,

Can someone please take a screenshot of these ads when you see them pop up next and I'll send them over to the ad team to see about investigating into for a fix. With those hopefully they will be able to block them so they don't show up for anyone where any more. 

~Sheena


----------

